# 115G VERTICAL Vivarium



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey Guys.

I am disheartened as I have not been able to find any vertical vivariums over 100 gallons. Lots of 10's 20's 30's and "tall" exoterras but I want the true Portrait style tall vivarium in my apartment.


First off are the goals.

[1] LIGHTWEIGHT- I have two flights of narrow stairs separating my apartment from the outside world and transporting large tanks in the past has been tricky and dangerous.
[2] Not likely to shatter
[3] Ability to take apart for my upcomming move (~1 yr)
[4] Easy to clean

[5] Not too overbearing, lots of small details adding to the big picture
[Euro style ventilation to keep the door relatively water droplet free
[6]False bottom?? I would like to have minimal soil, lots of leaf litter but not much in the way of soil. I want most of the plants to be rooted to the backwall and outhanging wood
[7] Mistking irrigation

Here is my basic design right now for the tank.

I"m ordering 1/4 inch acrylic from a local plastic fabrication company.
-Its 22" by 22" by 4.5 feet tall
-It will have a 2 inch lip on the front
-The tube lights I have 4" T5 growth lights will be mounted inside the tank in the corner as seen in the diagram.
-There will be a 22" by 2" vent at the front top of the tank for a metal screen.
-Eurovent will be installed by cutting probably 6" off the bottom of the lid combined with the 22"X2" slice taken from the top. (not in the diagram yet)










__________________________________________________________

Here is my old build where I learned how to not do a backwall properly and be impatient. I did a good job on the false bottom, however. It was a learning experience. I sold it for 60 bucks the other day. It was a 62 gallon.









This is my other hobby. Tarantulas. Specifically the Poecilotheria genus from India and Sri Lanka.








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Plants so far

















(this 90 gallon tank is too heavy so I am getting rid of it.)

Broms
1	Neoregelia Amandae
1	Neoregelia Superball
1	N. Babe x Red Waif
2	N. Lilliputiana x Pineliana
1	N. Not Domino
2	N. (Albiflora x Red Waif) x Tristis
1	N. (Carolinae x Fireball) x Carolinae x Fireball
1	Portea Nana
1	N. Caviar
1	N. Mac Mar
2	N. Blushing tiger
1	N. fireball

ferns
1	Nephrolipis cordifolia "Lemon Button" lemon fern
1 Japanese painted fern
1 unknown fern, bottom right
Can anyone suggest placements for these species.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is an old build of my 150 vert, movers destroyed it when I moved so I never got to really use it. But it may have some ideas for you or mistakes to learn from. 

When I decide to start this build again I will make the tank out of plywood except the front and top. That way I can keep the weight down and also peace of mind from being destroyed during a move.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Do you think that being acrylic would reduce the chance of it being destroyed?

Thanks for that thread, I am surprised it did not come up in my search.

Here is my updated sketch. Not nearly as detailed as yours is.

My fans will be internalized.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm not sure yet how I want to attach the large door. It will be heavy. I like a strong magnet idea but I'm not sure where it will pivot.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Checkout my thread I have a large vertical tank and I use a living hinge and strong magnets for a front door


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

1/4 inch? Seems like it would warp...


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Sep 12, 2010)

tachikoma said:


> Here is an old build of my 150 vert, movers destroyed it when I moved so I never got to really use it. But it may have some ideas for you or mistakes to learn from.
> 
> When I decide to start this build again I will make the tank out of plywood except the front and top. That way I can keep the weight down and also peace of mind from being destroyed during a move.


Why? I don't understand.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

I am worried about warp too but with the 2 inch rim around it I think it should hold fairly well.

It's all about keeping the weight down. I can go to 3/8ths but the price will increase. its a tradeoff.

Yeah that thin glass was sketchy from the beginning it looked very dangerous in that thread.

Giga, yes I've been following your beautiful tank. It inspired me to do this one!. I somehow missed the detail of the hinge. I'll go back and find it.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Why? I don't understand.


Because when the movers delivered my tank it was in pieces when it arrived. So I would go with plywood so next time it's extremely sturdy.



spyder 1.0 said:


> I am worried about warp too but with the 2 inch rim around it I think it should hold fairly well.
> 
> Yeah that thin glass was sketchy from the beginning it looked very dangerous in that thread.


The glass was actually from an existing 150 gal reef tank so the thickness was fine but I think it was the flexing that ended up destroying it when they moved it, and I think it's because the tank no longer had the plastic frames around it on the top and bottom. I will say the back pane which was 1/2" tempered glass was unscathed. 

I think your plexi will be fine but maybe consider a support frame to prevent warping/flexing.
EDIT: I didn't see the frame you mentioned. It should be fine then as long as the framing material is strong enough to resist the plexi.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i will be building a tank of very similar dimensions out of glass sometime next year. i would be worried about the heat that will come off of 2 t5s. with them in the viv all the wattage will go into heat production excepting what is captured by the plants for growth. t5s kick of alot of heat. my build will be lit by a diy led over the top. using narrow optics to get good light penetration.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Also a very good concern. This worries me aswell. Perhaps I should ditch the t5's if they indeed get too hot and go the LED route. 50/50 DMG leds that Frog Cube uses look great. But very expensive!


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

UPDATE!

I found Lexan (polycarbonate) sheets X2 for 360$ at 3/8th inch thick!

I am getting them cut by the end of this week and will most likely be assembling the tank shortly thereafter.

Changes

- Lexan (polycarbonate) instead of acrylic (plexiglass)
- 3/8" thickness instead of 1/4"
-4.5 feet tall instead of 4'
-23" wide and deep instead of 22"

Updates

-I received my order of bromeliads and they are looking sweet. I mounted them for the time being in my greenhouse tank (Pics below)

-Ive ordered a bunch of live spanum moss

- Ive ordered two mini orchids (Phalaenopsis mannii)


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok

I have the lexan sheets and am not getting them cut until Monday.

I came across this thread today and was instantly inspired to change my plans.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...67737-diy-office-peru-habitat.html#post592465

Here are some of those pics

























I like how its essentially a tall island and all sides are viewable. I also like the idea of venting all of the panes of glass from the bottom and the top with internal circulation of air and water via the fake tree/pipe.

I also think that if I am going to go this tall island route I would need two large access pannels.. SO

New plan


















I am hoping that the 1cm thick lexan will be rigid enough to stand with only two walls fixed and the other two on rails.

Note the acrylic will be chemically bonded together to create one piece of polycarbonate so in theory it should be structurally sound.

what do you all think?


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

UPDATE










Lexan pieces have been cut. A local fabrication company cut all of the pieces for 60 bucks!

Here it is taped together.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

I need ideas of how to strengthen the structure without sacrificing looks. I may install a beam in the centre middle of the tank horizontally to connect the two largest walls. I may be able to conseal it with the hardscape.

Another option is to give each side a rim by adding long 1.5 inch by 54 inch pieces to the corners.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm sorry to let you know this after you did it, but there is one problem with polycarbonate. It leaches bad stuff into your viv. read this thread. the thread says top, but it applies to sides and base too.http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/80722-lexan-top.html
I'm not quite sure what you can do about that now, but i thought it would be a good idea to let you know... Also why is there a banana in the water?


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Owell

I just spent 300 on this project im not stopping now. 

I guess i just wont be adding frogs.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

half installed DIY railing system for the two doors. I have to cut some more plastic to give each open side a 1.5 inch rim of 1cm thick lexan to provide more stability.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

goof901 said:


> I'm sorry to let you know this after you did it, but there is one problem with polycarbonate. It leaches bad stuff into your viv. read this thread. the thread says top, but it applies to sides and base too.http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/80722-lexan-top.html
> I'm not quite sure what you can do about that now, but i thought it would be a good idea to let you know... Also why is there a banana in the water?


You could always just seal it like you would a plywood viv. or silicone on pond liner if you want, both would work.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

I may attempt to reduce contact with the lexan by laying pond liner or siliconing the internal square at the bottom of the viv. This was meant to hold the water/soil/falsebottom and pump. Everything else will be clear of contact from the top and sides so I do not see a problem.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

To all you haters, here is an update.

TANK
-I melted the tank together using chemical solvent. With the doors off it is easily movable and structurally sound. I am very happy because it is light enough for me to move it alone.








bottom the internal square to hold the water and everything hasnt been glued in yet. you can see the spacers in this photo just sitting there. I may or may not use them as supports.








At the moment the only ventilation is at the bottom. I am thinking the tree will have the conduit to vent out through a hole in the top of the vivarium via fans to help facilitate maximum airflow from the bottom of the tank to clear the windows and refresh the tank environment.

The rail system is simple and composed of two U shaped rais. One that grips the 1cm lexan tightly and another that is loose enough to allow the first rail to slide inside of it.










LIGHTING
-Warm white and blue 50/50 SMD waterproof light strips are on the way.
- thinking of getting a 12 inch T5 circline for the top as well. Thoughts?

PLANTS
-I have two species of Microgramma, a bunch of airplants and a few resurrection ferns on the way
- The live spagnum moss has made it alive and is doing well. Some interesting species are sprouting from it already!
-Unfortunately I couldn't make it to the rare orchid greenhouse this month, maybe next.

FALSE ROCK BASE
A work in progress.










































FAKE TREE
I was watching LOST and found this tree as my inspiration. The roots will be wrapped around the rock base.









Best look-a-like attempt of a tree I have seen here on dendroboard. Sorry I didn't save this persons username!


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

I guess noone cares but I decided to go with Hygrolon instead of epiweb. Maybe I will use a combination of both. I havn't yet decided. However 100 $ sheet 1M to 2M is comming to CANADA.


----------



## isoletes (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks good--it will be nice to see it planted


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

spyder 1.0 said:


> I guess noone cares but I decided to go with Hygrolon instead of epiweb. Maybe I will use a combination of both. I havn't yet decided. However 100 $ sheet 1M to 2M is comming to CANADA.


I am quite interested! 

I was tempted to use hygrolon in my build as it remains water incredibly and the reseller here in the UK was showing me all of the uses for it and it looked very impressive, but alas, expensive!

I remember seeing this a while ago and thought you may like it (if you haven't already seen it?) http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/79967-hygrolon-stump-build.html

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, I've seen the stump. I wasn't to impressed. It just doesn't look natural to me. That is my biggest challenge in this project. I want to replicate nature as best as possible while making an ecosystem that is fairly sustainable.

I like this approach here using hygrolon: Branch viv


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

So I found a lot of driftwood as I was too nervous about making a fake tree from scratch...










I may make a stump vivarium with this piece later on in life. It's pretty rad!

















I also collected a bunch of moss for an indoor mosswall I plan to make using the extra hygrolon.









Here is the mockup of the driftwood tree for now. There is a cavity maintained through its centre which I will fill with a plastic bag and fill it full of water before I join the pieces together with black greatstuff foam. It is held together with excess tape for now. I'll be using the core of the tree as either:
1-A storage for water for the hygrolon to wick from
2-A conduit for internal air exchange with a fan at its base 
3- option (2) with a hose connected to feed fog into the viv from my ultrasonic fogger.


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

I like it!

I would think about maybe making the inside of the tree do both air circulation and water storage for the hygrolon. If you use something more rigid for the water container (something like pvc piping that won't bulge like a bag with water would) you should be able to make it so that you have space for air to move around the outside of this container.

Something like the pipe used in this: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/79967-hygrolon-stump-build.html


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Watching with interest!


----------



## TheReptileWrangler (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking good! 
Subscribed for sure!
I do have one question about your t's i was always told t's could not have light over them. Is this just for obligate burrowers and terrestrial sp. or are pokies just special?


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Poecilotheria live in tree hollows in India or Sri Lanka and like the rays during the day!

Thanks guys, I'll be making headway today and posting pics. I couldn't sleep last night out of anticipation of building the tree!


----------



## TheReptileWrangler (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks man.
I was always wondering as i have wanted to do a nice planted pokie tank but was told it was impossible since sun kills them or something crazy like that.
Can't wait for the update


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Lots of progress, here is a teaser!


----------



## chacmhaal (May 17, 2012)

very interesting build, can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ignore my crappy cameraman skills and narrative.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Random photos for your amusement. I am going to leave the project like this and slowly make adjustments until I am happy. I am in no rush.


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks great to me!

Sort of wish I'd done this!


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate the comments.


----------



## Meow Kitty (Dec 1, 2012)

Amazing those are all different pieces you bonded together? because it looks like a really good tree.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, it worked out pretty good eh? It took a while of fiddling with and cutting the pieces to fit together!


I am thinking of putting a group of Vietnamese mossy tree frogs in this as darts would die from falling right?


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

my darts have fallen 4 to 5 feet in my viv without any obvious harm.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

You did an amazing job with the construction, and the construction of that tree! I really like it.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Great concept, I really like how it all turned out. what is going to be the next step for you?


----------



## Illustrator (Feb 4, 2011)

Ha ha ha super duper fun that I inspired u! 
Looks great! And I like the size of the vivarium. Mine was a little bit to small and the lamp of my viv was not bright enough.

More pictures?


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/poecilotheria/15393617684/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/poecilotheria/16015933655/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/poecilotheria/15829933159/

3 new photos


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi Spyder,

look like you are from Canada, can I ask you if you order your plants (bromeliads) online and where.

thanks


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hola, Indeed I am in Ontario Canada. I got them all from DFI Dart frog Inc.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...73-u-jelly-115gal-vertical-tree-vivarium.html

Continue here please


----------

